# Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2016)

Mal ne wirklich doofe Frage (und zu faul zum googlen in der Hoffnung auf Boardies..):
Weiss jemand (vielleicht hat ja jemand auch Kois?), wie alt Karpfen werden (Normalfall), bzw. werden können (Extremfall)?

Wenn man sich so Gewichte anguckt, die inzwischen ja immer wieder gefangen werden (früher waren 30 Pfund ja mal ne Schallmauer), müssen die Karpfen ja auch recht alt sein (können)...

Auch meine Wampe kam ja erst mit zunehmenden Alter ;-)))


----------



## Gemenie (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen das die bis ca 50 Jahr werden können


----------



## Revilo62 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Gibt keene doofen Fragen 
In der Literatur gibt es unterschiedliche Aussagen, die einen schreiben was von 15 - 40 Jahre, es gibt auch welche die sagen 50 Jahre.
Was ich immer interessant finde, hohe Stückgewichte werden einem hohen Alter zugesprochen.
Hängt sicher von der Zuchtform und Zuchtstamm ab.
Wildkarpfen sind verhältnismäßig kleinwüchsig, relativ schlank und erreichen demnach kaum die großen Massen.
Schuppenkarpfen sind den Wildkarpfen ja noch am ähnlichsten, sind aber meist auch sehr hochrückig und erreichen schon hohe Stückgewichte, in meinen beangelten Gewässern erreichen sie schon 20 kg.
Die häufigste Zuchtform ist der Spiegelkarpfen, ich glaube auch, dass der am meisten durch Zucht verändert wurde. Aber auch hier gibt es unterschiedliche Stämme, in unserem Raum sind eher die böhmischen Zuchtformen anzutreffen, sehr massive Fische, da sieht man schon den Zuchtansatz der Fleischproduktion und die erreichen Stückgewichte von bis zu 30 kg in Ausnahmen auch mehr.
Je mehr Nahrung indenGewässern vorkommt, desto besser wachsen die auch ab, man hat in Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass massive Fische teilweise erst 15 - 20 Jahre alt waren, andere waren deutlich älter, aber hatten grad mal so 10 kg. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel aber:
*Der durchschnittliche Lebenszyklus eines Karpfens in einem deutschen Gewässer ist sehr viel kürzer als z.B. in England,warum wohl ?*

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Aber Deine 30 Kilo sind da ja auch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, da gibts ja auch schwerere - auch deswegen meine Altersfrage.

Können wir noch ergänzen, um wie schwer können die Moppel denn werden?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Können wir noch ergänzen, um wie schwer können die Moppel denn werden?



Bis dato sind Fänge um ~50 kg(!) verbürgt.

Heisst aber nicht, das diese Fische dann automatisch uralte Methusalem sind.

Schau dich mal in Fußgängerzonen um,da haste auch 15 jährige Würfel und drahtig rüstige 70 jährige [emoji28] 

Dürfte auch bei Karpfen eine Kombination aus Gewohnheiten,Genetik,Lebensraum sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Hallo,

ich hab mal was von so 30 Jahren gelesen, Was ja nicht ausschließt, daß einzene Exemplare auch älter werden können. Mittlerweile gibt es ja soviel unterschiedliche Arten durch die Zucht. Möglicherweise sind da auch schnellwüchsigere Fische dabei.
Stimmt, früher war mal so bei 30 Pfund das Ende der Fahnenstange und die waren ausgesprochen selten. In einem unserer Baggerseen werden jährlich einige mit 30 bis 40 Pfund gefangen. Auch am RMD - Kanal ist diese Größe nicht so außergewöhnlich, manche auch schwerer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Maximales Alter und Gewicht hat wenig miteinander zu tun.
 So wie man bei Auto-Motoren auch kaum, über Ihr Alter auf Ihren Verbrauch schließen kann.



 Beim Karpfen wird es sicher ganz verschiedene Altersgrenzen geben.
 Verschiedene Haustierrassen und Wildtiere unterscheiden sich da oft schon gewaltig.
 Beim Karpfen kommen da auch noch die Regionalen  Linien hinzu.
 Ein Asiatischer Koi, der Zuchtkarpfen aus den Tropen und ein echter Wildkarpfen aus der Donau werden weniger gemein haben als Dackel, Dogge oder ein europäischer Wolf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Stimmt alles, beantwortet aber die Frage(n) nicht ;-)))



> Weiss jemand (vielleicht hat ja jemand auch Kois?), wie alt Karpfen werden (*Normalfall*), bzw. werden können (*Extremfall*)?


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

http://fishlaboratory.com/fish/koi-hanako-longest-living-fish-ever
Ein Koi hat anscheinend 226 Jahre gepackt, was durch die Jahresringe auf seinen Schuppen bestätigt wurde.
Das hört sich ziemlich unglaublich an, vor Allem wenn man bedenkt, dass 226 Ringe auf den Platz einer größeren Münze wirklich schwer zu zählen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

226  -da legsch Di nieder.

Das hätt ich nicht gedacht..

Da sind wir ja in Schildkrötenregionen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Nix genaues weiss man nicht.

Das bewegt sich von 30-50 Jahre

Nicht mal die Experten sind sich da einig:

http://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/ha...n-ottilie-schwimmt-jetzt-im-aquarium-16776348

Wobei,gab es in einem Berliner(?) Aquarium nicht mal einen nachweislich mit ü40 dahingeschiedenen Methusalem?

Da gab es sogar einen Artikel,finde den nur ad hoc nicht mehr[emoji57]


----------



## schlotterschätt (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Also genau wird das wohl niemand sagen können.
Olle Methusalem-Hanako war ja 'n spacker Geselle. 70cm und fuffzehn Pfund is ja nich so dolle. Wiki gibt das Maximalalter für Kois mit 46 Jahren und bei einem Meter Länge mit 24 kg auf den Gräten an.|kopfkrat
Karpfen sind da schon 'ne andere Liga.
Während in dieser Tabelle das Maximalalter mit 47 Jahren und 1,20m Länge sowie das Gewicht mit 30 kg angegeben sind,
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwiK7qiD6KbMAhVgGsAKHToYDZAQ9QEISjAH
schlägt der Weltrekord-Karpfen die 30 kg um Längen. Der Meter und zwanzig haut aber hin.
http://www.angelpiloten.de/faenge/weltrekordkarpfen-1291

Wie schon gesagt, genau wird das wohl niemand sagen können zumal zu viele Faktoren dabei eine Rolle spielen. Ick denke mal der Rest ist reine Spekulation.#c
Wenn der Rekord-Karpfen mit einer der ersten Bewohner des 1962 entstandenen Sees wäre, müsste der jetze dann so um die Fuffzig sein.
Um aber die Rente zu erreichen müsste er, nach Herrn Schäubles Wunsch, noch schlappe zwanzig Jahre schwimmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://fishlaboratory.com/fish/koi-hanako-longest-living-fish-ever
> Ein Koi hat anscheinend 226 Jahre gepackt, was durch die Jahresringe auf seinen Schuppen bestätigt wurde.



Die Jahresringe auf den Schuppen (oder Gehörsteine - Otholiten) sind in der Theorie ziemlich praktisch. Ein dunkler Ring ist ein Winter, ein heller Ring ist ein Sommer. Ringe zählen, addieren und schon hat man das Alter. 

Wenn man dann aber mal so ne Schuppe vor sich liegen hat, gehts an die Praxis und die ist wie so oft, wesentlich komplizierter. 

Auf einer Karpfen-Schuppe 226 Jahre "nachzuweisen" - da bin ich irgendwie skeptisch... 

Unabhängig vom genauen Alter ist es bei Kois natürlich schon so, dass sie vermutlich eine höhere Lebenserwartung haben, weil sie oftmals unter ziemlich optimalen Bedingungen gehalten und rundum versorgt werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

http://www.hoaxorfact.com/Science/hanako-koi-worlds-oldest-fish-226-years-old-facts.html
Andere zweifeln auch.
Für unmöglich halte ich es nicht, aber so eine Schuppe ist nicht groß und die äußeren  Ringe müssten extrem nahe aufeinander liegen.
Mit dem gewöhnlichen Teichkarpfen hat das natürlich nichts zu tun.
Die fetten 30kg+ Monster rafft wahrscheinlich die Fettleibigkeit vorzeitig dahin.


----------



## thanatos (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

gute Frage ? ein Mensch kann das biblische Alter von 120 Jahren erreichen ! Wieviel kennt ihr ??? 
 Das Durchschnittsalter von Karpfen soll 35 Jahre sein was natürlich nicht ausschließt das einige schon mit 25 sterben und andere über 50 Jahre erreichen.Hat auch nichts mit der Größe zu tun da ist es auch wie bei Menschen ,oder ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Naja, ich denke schon, dass Alter beim Fisch grundsätzlich was mit Größe zu tun hat - er wächst ja immer weiter, wenn auch langsamer je älter.

Genetik, Nahrungsvorkommen, Stressfreiheit und was alles noch ne Rolle spielt, ändert ja nix dran, dass Fische grundsätzlich immer wachsen, so denk ich mal..

Und wenn ich so mitkriege, was man inzwischen auf die Matte legen muss, um noch in Rekordreichweiten zu kommen, ist das dann "nur" auf andere Genetik zurück zu führen, oder nicht auch (mit?) darauf, dass die Fische beim älter werden auch zunehmen, wenn Futter etc. vorhanden ist?



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Auf einer Karpfen-Schuppe 226 Jahre "nachzuweisen" - da bin ich irgendwie skeptisch...


PS:
Da bräuchte ich auch ne neue Brille........


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke schon, dass Alter beim Fisch grundsätzlich was mit Größe zu tun hat - er wächst ja immer weiter, wenn auch langsamer je älter.
> 
> Genetik, Nahrungsvorkommen, Stressfreiheit und was alles noch ne Rolle spielt, ändert ja nix dran, dass Fische grundsätzlich immer wachsen, so denk ich mal..
> 
> ...


Du musst aber bedenken, dass nicht jeder Fisch für 1,20m angelegt ist. Manche sin 20 Jahre alt und 1m groß, andere nur 80cm.
Die wachsen halt unterschiedlich schnell.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## PAFischer (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Es gibt Koi die nachweislich über 80 Jahre alt sind. 

Sind wohl eher Ausnahmen, aber 50 dürften schon sehr realistisch sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken, dass nicht jeder Fisch für 1,20m angelegt ist. Manche sin 20 Jahre alt und 1m groß, andere nur 80cm.
> Die wachsen halt unterschiedlich schnell.



Das ist schon klar, aber sie wachsen halt (weiter)...

Ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt halt langsamer..

Gerade in Gewässern, in denen kein Karpfen mitgenommen wird, dazu noch gefüttert, hat ein Karpfen natürlich andere Zeit und andere Möglichkeiten..

In vielen Vereinsgewässern kann ein Satzer ja schon froh sein, wenn er 5 oder 6 Pfund erreicht - da ist auch Genetik wurscht oder Nahrung, der wird da weder älter noch schwerer..


----------



## W-Lahn (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

In älteren Quellen wird behauptet dass der Karpfen über 100 Jahre alt werden kann, so z.B. in "Naturgeschichte" (Heinrich Vogel, 1909, S.28)....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Wobei sich unter ungünstigen Verhältnissen das Wachstum dann bis auf kaum wahrnehmbare mm Nuancen abspielen kann.

An div.Parkteichen hier gut zu sehen.Da gibts 2-3 markante Fische mit über 15 Jahren auf dem Buckel und trotzdem optisch konstant auf 70er Level rumkrebsen.Du siehst bei denen eher Jahreszeitl.bedingte Gewichtsschwankungen,als das du da über Jahre auch nur einen cm Längenwachstum entdeckst.

Oder noch extremer..ein hoffnungslos überfrachteter Teich in der Nähe.Seit dem Neubesatz vor über weit über 15 Jahren siehste da zwar Massen an Schuppis und Spieglern.Aber nicht einer kommt da über 40 cm.

Die sehen auch nicht mal irgendwie verbuttet aus,Proportionen passen,Spiegler(chen) durchweg mit Wampenansatz aber trotzdem trotz rel. hohen Alter alle in Schlumpfgrösse.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Mal so ein Gedankenspiel:

Die Jahresringe kommen aufgrund von Winter und Sommer bzw. wegen der Kalt-Warm-Rhythmus zustande. Wenn man jetzt bei so einen Koi, der ja gerne in künstlichen Gewässern gehalten wird, solch ein Jahreswechsel durch künstliche Einflüsse simuliert, würden die Ringe ja auch dementsprechend gebildet werden. Oder?
In der Theorie könnte so ein Fisch ja jeden Monat anderen Temperaturen ausgesetzt werden und wäre demnach - laut Schuppen - wesentlich älter.
Möglich?

Zum zählen der Schuppen:
Die Leute geben so viele Unsummen an Geld für ihre Kois aus. Da liegt es nahe, dass man eine solche Schuppe im Labor unter einem Mikroskop zählen lässt. Finde es daher schon machbar.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, aber sie wachsen halt (weiter)...
> 
> Ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt halt langsamer..



Das bezweifle ich. 
Selbst bei idealen Bedingungen hat jeder Karpfen eine genetisch vorherbestimmte Wachstumsgrenze. Oder anders gesagt, manche karpfen werden einfach nicht schwerer als z.B. 10 kg.
Nicht umsonst wurden im Mittelalter ja bereits verschiedene Karpfenstämme gezüchtet. Der Aischgründer z.B. wächst zwar anfangs sehr schnell, wird aber selten wirklich riesig.

Außerdem ist gerade bei älteren Karpfen zusätzlich zu den saisonalen Schwankungen zu beobachten dass die wieder abnehmen und "kleiner werden". Ab einem gewißen alter hören die also auch auf zu wachsen und bauen ab, genau wie bei anderen Wirbeltieren z.B. Menschen.

Deshalb muss man den Gedanken je länger das Leben des Karpfens je schwerer verwerfen.

Das Gewicht ist abhängig von der Genetik des einzelnen Exemplars und den äußeren Bedingungen, das Alter spielt dazu nur sehr bedingt eine Rolle.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Es gibt Koi die nachweislich über 80 Jahre alt sind.
> 
> Sind wohl eher Ausnahmen, aber 50 dürften schon sehr realistisch sein.



Das wäre dann aber eine Zierform aus einer asiatische Linie.
Vielleicht ähnlich miteinander verwand wie Wir und der Neandertaler. 
Möglicherweise werden sie ähnlich alt...

Dürfte aber wenig gemein haben mit einem Haustier einer ganz anderen Entwicklungslinie der draußen selbst zurecht kommen muss.

Es sind Fische also sollte man Umdenken wie alt die werden und wie die wachsen.
Im Durchschnitt wird ein Karpfen sicherlich nur einzelne Tage alt, was nicht Schlimm ist bei Millionen von möglichen Nachkommen.
Selbst nach erreichen der Geschlechtsreife, werden sie sicher selten älter als 10 -20 Jahre, wobei Einzeltiere sicher auch deutlich älter werden können.
Je nach Futterangebot wird das Wachstum dann aber sicher immer langsamer, bis sie gar nicht mehr wachsen sondern nur noch überleben.
Wer sagt denn das die immer weiterwachsen, das tun sie nur wenn sie genug Futter finden.

Kommt dann mal ein Jahr mit Futtermangel, versterben die dann zu großen Altfische an Auszehrung, weil sie ja nicht mehr kleiner sondern nur dünner werden können.

Bedeutet man kann die Karpfen sicher durch regelmäßiges Anfüttern mit Hochleistungsfutter größer werden lassen, als es das Gewässer hergeben würde.
Aber wehe man setzt mal ein Jahr dort aus, mit dem Füttern, dann werden die Lieblinge sicher oft auch mal verhungern, oder ausgezehrt Krankheiten erliegen.

Bei uns wurden vor etwa 35 Jahren mehrmals Schuppis besetzt, von denen etwa ein Viertel weiße oder gelbe Auffälligkeiten hatten.
Das waren einige Jahrgänge und es waren auch recht viele Einzelgewässer und werden sicher Tausende K2 gewesen sein.
Nach etwa 10 Jahren gab es diese Fische, auch als Großkarpfen, heute aber ist von Ihnen nichts mehr zu sehen.
Ist eher 20 Jahre her, das ich solche Fische zuletzt sah.
 (Karpfen zu sehen ist oft einfach, wenn man die Fische und das Gewässer kennt, wobei ich damals sicher auch hunderte von Ihnen gefangen habe)

Wobei nach Ihnen der Besatz deutlich verringert wurde und nun dort wo einst der 10 Kg Fisch selten war, nun einige die 20 Kg Marke erreichten.
Ich leite davon ab, das kaum ein Karpfen draußen die 20 Jahre erreicht.
So wie auch bei anderen Fischen werden Rekordfische nicht unbedingt alt sein, sondern eher 10-20 Jahre gut gewachsen sein.
Das passt auf fast alle Süßwasserfische.

Ist in diesem Hinblick ein wenig Schade, das viele Menschen einheitlich aussehende Besatzfische verlangen, sonst könnte man die Fangbilder der Karpfenangler viel besser für so etwas heranziehen.
Wobei es oft auch so reicht, um über die Bilder, erstaunliche Wanderungen innerhalb eines Hochwassergebietes über die Jahre zu bemerken.
Den Stamm besetzt man bei uns heute noch, wobei die Farbfehler leider ausgekreuzt wurden.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Fische sind wechselwarm und deshalb spielt die Wassertemperatur eine entscheidende Rolle, wie schnell ihr Stoffwechsel und wie lange ihre Aktivitätsphasen sind.
Am unteren Ende des verträglichen Temperaturspektrums tickt die Lebensuhr deutlich langsamer.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Hi,

die ältesten Karpfen die ich aus "freien" Gewässer kenne dürften mindestens 25-30 Jahre alt sein.
Erst in den letzten Wochen ist ein sehr alter Fisch wieder aufgetaucht, der zuletzt ca. 2010 gesehen und inzwischen für verstorben gehalten wurde. 
Von einem anderen Fisch weiß ich, dass er von 2005-2012 nur wenige (2-3) cm und Pfund (ca.3) zugelegt hat, während andere Fische aus dem Gewässer im gleichen (oder eher kürzeren) Zeitraum über 15Pfd. zu gelegt haben, am Futtermangel wird es also nicht liegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist abhängig von der Genetuik des einzelnen Exemplars und den äußeren Bedingungen, das Alter spielt dazu nur sehr bedingt eine Rolle.


 
 Sicher spielen da auch Erbanlagen und Geschlecht eine Rolle.
 Vorrangig aber bei Fischen das Futterangebot und die Bedingungen im Gewässer.
 Rekordfische brauchen also genug Zeit, entsprechende Erbanlagen und vor allem genug Futter und gute Bedingungen um schnell groß zu werden.

 Recht gut belegt ist das bei Forelle oder Hecht.
 Die kleine Bachforelle (Steinforelle) kann auch zur fetten Meerforelle oder Seeforelle werden.
 Der Hecht auch schon mal im ersten Lebensjahr die  60cm erreichen.
 ...und der Karpfen kann sicher auch sehr alt werden, wenn denn alles passt.
 Selten passt draußen alles perfekt zusammen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Rekordfische brauchen also genug Zeit, entsprechende Erbanlagen und vor allem genug Futter und gute Bedingungen um schnell groß zu werden.



Wobei genug Zeit da auch rel.kurz ausfallen kann.

Während des damaligen Bigfish Hype am rumän.Sarulesti,konnte man an einigen Giganten(auch an Totfunden) nachweisen,das Länge und Masse nicht im geringsten zum Alter passten und immens nach oben hin abwichen.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Mit dem Karpfen verhält es sich doch beinahe so, wie mit dem Hund. Grundsätzlich ist doch da von der wirklichen Urform nicht mehr viel vorhanden, auch wenn es optisch den Eindruck erwecken mag und schlanke Schuppenkarpfen sehr gerne als "Wildkarpfen" angesprochen werden.

Wenn man überhaupt halbwegs zuverlässig ein maximales Alter angeben wollte, dann muss das für jeden einzelnen Stamm separat erfolgen, so wie bei Hunden eben auch. Doggen werden kaum mal 10 Jahre alt und Pudel schaffen es mit Glück schon mal an die 20 Jahre. Die schiere Körpergröße sagt hier wie da nichts zutreffendes aus.

Ich glaube, wenn man die ältesten Karpfen finden will, muss man erst die vergessenen Gewässer mit ihren autochtonen Beständen finden, als so die halbe Stecknadel im übergroßen Heuhaufen.


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Außerdem ist gerade bei älteren Karpfen zusätzlich zu den saisonalen Schwankungen zu beobachten dass die wieder abnehmen und "kleiner werden". Ab einem gewißen alter hören die also auch auf zu wachsen und bauen ab, genau wie bei anderen Wirbeltieren z.B. Menschen.




Kann ich aus eigenen Beobachtungen so unterstreichen.
Wir haben aus einer Seeauflösung einen wohl schon recht alten Schuppi bekommen. Mit fast 39 Pfund kam er in den See, wurde recht schnell gefangen und hatte dann rund 38 Pfund.
Jetzt, 5 Jahre später steht der Fisch bei rund 30 Pfund, war auch schon auf 28 runter.
Andere Fische im See haben konstant aufgebaut. Liegt also nicht am fehlenden Futter.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Hi, naja ein umgesetzter Altfisch ist für mich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, Bzw. eher ein Indiz dafür das solche Aktionen meist Schwachsinn sind, zumindest wenn der Wunsch nach möglichst vielen dicken Fischen im See dahinter steht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Stamm (Genetik), Habitat, klimatische Bedingungen, Ernährung... wie soll eine Gleichung mit lauter Unbekannten jemals zu einem Ergebnis führen?


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, naja ein umgesetzter Altfisch ist für mich nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, Bzw. eher ein Indiz dafür das solche Aktionen meist Schwachsinn sind, zumindest wenn der Wunsch nach möglichst vielen dicken Fischen im See dahinter steht.
> 
> Grüße JK



Die Seen waren nahezu identisch, was die Gegebenheiten wie Temperatur, nahrung, etc. angeht. 
Abgesehn davon wurde der nur "übernommen", weil jemand jemanden kannte, etc.
War mehr so ein: "bevor er auf dem Teller landet, kommt er halt bei uns rein."


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Heimweh - da vergeht einem schon mal der Appetit.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War mehr so ein..."



Sollte jetzt völlig wertfrei gegenüber der von Dir geschilderten Aktion sein.


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Hab ich auch so verstanden, wollte nur zur sicherheit nochmal nachdefinieren 

Der besagte Fisch war auch nur das Extrembeispiel. So gut wie alle Fische aus dem Altbestand pendeln irgendwo um die 30-40 Pfund rum.
Seit rund 2-3 Jahren kann man aber beobachten, dass gerade von den "jungen", also vor vielleicht 8 Jahren noch kleinen Karpfen, jetzt etliche kurz vor den 30 Pfund stehen und diese wohl auch noch weiter wachsen werden. 
Seit den besagten, geschätzten 8 Jahren angeln auch etliche Leute mehr auf Karpfen, dementsprechend wird auch mehr Futter eingebracht.

Vielleicht hängt das "Fischendgewicht" also auch mit der Nahrungsverfügbarkeit in der Jugend zusammen?


----------



## Minimax (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Andal schrieb:


> Stamm (Genetik), Habitat, klimatische Bedingungen, Ernährung... wie soll eine Gleichung mit lauter Unbekannten jemals zu einem Ergebnis führen?



Genau, das ist auch der Grund dass die angegebenen Maximalalter auch bei wissenschaftlichen Publikationen (auf die Schnelle im Netz erreichbaren) so stark schwanken, von 20 bis 75 Jahren wird da alles genannt. Die über 200 jährigen Kois halt ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Den Artikel fand ich ganz interessant, ist aber auch sehr spekulativ:
http://www.carpinggnome.com/197224945
 Bei anderen Fischen ist das max. Alter ja durchaus klarer, z.B. Hechte.

 Allein die Vorstellung, das da ein Fisch rumschwimmt, der weitaus älter als man selbst ist, ist aber sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kann ich aus eigenen Beobachtungen so unterstreichen.
> Wir haben aus einer Seeauflösung einen wohl schon recht alten Schuppi bekommen. Mit fast 39 Pfund kam er in den See, wurde recht schnell gefangen und hatte dann rund 38 Pfund.
> Jetzt, 5 Jahre später steht der Fisch bei rund 30 Pfund, war auch schon auf 28 runter.
> Andere Fische im See haben konstant aufgebaut. Liegt also nicht am fehlenden Futter.



Würde ich so nicht sehen, dieser Eine, jedenfalls scheint zu hungern.

Du schreibst die beiden Seen wären nahezu identisch, was Futterangebot, Wärme u.s.w angeht.
Ich denke das betrachtest Du nur oberflächlicher, als ein Fisch das dort im See lebend erlebt.

Ich denke einige Gewässer mögen sich stark ähneln, aber das war es in der Regel auch schon.
Von den Gewässern die ich wirklich kenne, ist jedes wieder ganz anders.
Das ist ja das Schöne, diese sich entwickelnde Einzigartigkeit der Natur.
Jedes Gewässer, jeder Stamm und jeder Einzelne Fisch und oft auch jedes Jahr, ist einzigartig.

Das wird oft übersehen und dann von Anfängern befischt wie immer und überall.
Das Karpfenangeln mit Murmel und Selbsthark-Montage mit schweren Bleien und Anfüttern, ist ja extrem leicht zu übernehmen und oft einsetzbar.
Das man so die Besonderheiten im Gewässer nicht wahrnimmt sollte nicht verwundern.
Zur Not versucht man dann die Fische dahin zu füttern, wo sie sich gar nicht aufhalten und sie an Futter zu gewöhnen was sie sonst nicht fressen würden.
Einzelne besonders vorsichtige Fische werden dann zwar nie gefangen, andere besonders Gierige aber immer wieder.

Abseits der Angelstellen kann man dann die fetten Großkarpfen oft in den Seerosen sehen, dort kann man sie jetzt im Frühjahr fangen, wenn man "Drillen" kann und die schweren Bleie weglässt.
Da braucht es auch keine Karpfenrute oder Freilaufrolle, wie Anfänger meinen, aber es erleichtert es etwas.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Hi!
Anfang der 70er hielt mein Nachbar ein gutes Dutzend gigantischer Karpfen in einem ca. 20x20m großen Teich.
Angeblich eingesetzt "weit vorm Krieg"... .
Ich glaube ihm das.
Petri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Anfang der 70er hielt mein Nachbar ein gutes Dutzend gigantischer Karpfen in einem ca. 20x20m großen Teich.
> Angeblich eingesetzt "weit vorm Krieg"... .
> Ich glaube ihm das.
> Petri


Na solange nicht der von 1914-18 gemeint ist..[emoji6]


----------



## thanatos (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

ja mein erster Versuch war auch etwa so 1972 hab ich gezielt
 auf Burschen angesessen die um 1940 in einer Tongrube eingesetzt wurden,nach Auskunft meines "Tippgebers"
 über 30 Kg und nicht essbar ,na ja zwei Bisse hatte ich ja
 aber die haben mit meiner damaligen "Ausrüstung "
 kurzen Prozess gemacht.   :c
 Wenige Jahre später sind sie dann gestorben ,warscheinlich wegen einbringen von Gülle ,ja es waren schon vier beachtliche Kerlchen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Anfang der 70er hielt mein Nachbar ein gutes Dutzend gigantischer Karpfen in einem ca. 20x20m großen Teich.
> Angeblich eingesetzt "weit vorm Krieg"... .
> Ich glaube ihm das.
> Petri


 
 Klingt schon seltsam, bei so einer Pfütze.
Oder wurden die dort immer gefüttert.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wie alt können Karpfen denn werden?*

Warum nicht füttern?
Ich kenn sogar einige Vereine, wo viel Weizen gekauft wird, die haben recht nahrungsarme Kiesgruben..
Glaube nicht, dass die Brot backen wollen..

Und in so einem kleinen Teich wie beschrieben ist füttern noch wahrscheinlicher - und wenns durch Entenbrotomas wäre..

Würde sicher auch ein gesegneteres Alter und höheres Gewicht hervorbringen, regelmäßig füttern in kleinerem, stresslosem Teich als in als "nachhaltig natürlich" beschriebener Kulturflusslandschaft..


----------

